# Trolling legal waters Sat 8/21



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Left Sportsman's around 6 am got to point east of 87 line in 600' of water around 8am or so. Lines in shortly thereafter. Spent the better part of the day dodging a strong line of storms (Sirius Satellite weather was very helpful!) Around 10AM had a billfish hit long rigger and make a screaming run across our wake, Port to Starboard giving us all a good look at him, but still not sure if it was a small blue or white? After a 15 sec drag screaming run he pulled the hook! which seems to be my billfish life story!! Heard two boats talking at the 131 Hole of which one said they caught a small blue. Only saw one boat going out and one boat all day trolling along the 87 line. did not see any Coast Guard or other patrol vessels. Did here lots of CG chatter related to boats that were having problems due to weather however. We chose to stay in legal waters but it was obvious from radio chatter that others were fishing the nipple/131 area. We did not see any real life at all, few flying fish, no blue water, no tuna, no bonita, rather dead to be frank. Chose not to go back today (Sunday) but still great to get back out on the water. :thumbup:

MSyellowfin

Somebody ratted up the teaser!









Loaded for bear









Thunderstorms following us out, dodged them all day










Sundown offshore, end of the day


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

NIce report, Nice pictures. Got any more pictures of the boat? Congrats on the hook up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Robert, we will be out on the Betty B tomorrow in the same areas.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Just for the record I was untangling the mess I did not make the mess.
Agree with you no life no water but any day out is better than 
nothing:thumbsup: Had a great time and you will get him next time! I think as
they open up water to the west and south we all will have better
chances,they just need to hurry up and get it done. God bless the
Gulf, she has been through alot....


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We went out the next day with a similar result. We also saw green water, storms, and no fish in the boat from trolling. We did see flying fish a couple of times but it did not result in a catch. Resorted to bottom fishing to save the day. At least we all got to get out for a change.


----------



## soredfish (Nov 21, 2007)

nice gps pic showing you not in legal waters


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

probably on their way out soredDB...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Quite aware of where we were and what time it was, as said in the post storms followed us out and we arrived onsite around 8am, notice the time was 749 also notice the direction of boat. Pic was taken before lines in before we crossed the 87 line. Pay closer attention next time if you want to accuse!


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We were out on Saturday with even less exciting results (sorry for late report, but I had to leave on a business trip on Sunday and just getting back). The storms kept us from fishing the areas we had hoped to target for most of the day. Water was clean, green to blueish green in small spots, with very little grass or flyers. Did see a few flyers here and there, and did run up on several schools of bonita busting on the surface. Caught a couple of them, but if anything larger was following the bonita we couldn't entice it to strike. The water actually seemed to be prettier the further north we went, and we were really hoping to scare up a wahoo or mahi in 200-300 ft of water. I think we tried every lure in the boat, plus a dredge, several different teasers, bird daisy chains, you name it. Even ran a deep diving planer off a cleat w/ a naked ballyhoo on a release clip - thought for sure that would get hit by _something_. But, nothing doing all day. 

Still, it was great to be back out there. Maybe the blue water will push back in one more time before it starts to get cold.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Since we had the teaser untangled we were going to go give it try again tomorrow with the never say never college spirit, but a forecast of 5-7 will keep us at the dock till Labor Day!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Look at the direction of the boat sored fish... Yep you were right again Robert..See you next week.....


----------

